# ssh -X działa tylko w jedną stronę...

## Oniryczny

Gdy zacząłem sobie już radzić to nie działa mi X11Forwarding

są sobie: gentoo, raspberrypi, ubuntu i xming

xming odpali okienko z każdego linuxa

ubuntu również

ale gentoo nie odpala okienek z pi i ubuntu

jego okienka deje się odpalić ale on nie odpali czyiś okienek

```
...

X11Forwarding yes

...
```

i nie wiem co mam nie tak...

----------

## lsdudi

wykonywałeś?

```
xhost+ 
```

----------

## olejseba

Zamiast -X, daj -Y  jeśli to nie zadziała to wykonaj ssh -Y -vvv user@host.

Pozdrawiam

----------

